# Gear Knob upgrade / Change ?



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm considering changing my gear knob. It's not too bad but it's 11 years old now and I'd like to freshen it up a bit.

Can I simply change the top assuming I can find a replacement, or is it the whole thing with the gator ?

Any recommendations or advice?

Cheers


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You can just change the knob itself. The gator is held on by a plastic securing ring. You'll need to remove the gator to swap out he knob but it's not all one part.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

This looks interesting, it's for the Mk3 but wonder if it'll fit?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi ... 1438.l2649


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Pretty sure reTTro fit did this on his car. Straight swap.

The S1 gear knob is worth a look. It's solid aluminium so has a little more weight to it improving the feel.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I did fit a Mk3 knob in my old mk2 but it's not a straight fit
Because it has the open section it isn't hollow all the way up so I had to cut 2 inches off the selector shaft 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

andys_tts said:


> This looks interesting, it's for the Mk3 but wonder if it'll fit?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi ... 1438.l2649


Did you not fancy this one from the same seller - 1/10 the price of yours? :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

The s3 8v gear knob matches the interior nicely


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I've purchased this one now. A bit extravagant but hey...

Audi Quoted £265.00.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I got that. Good choice. And the design matches the vents on the pre facelift


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice thats the rarer full chrome one 8)


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

andys_tts said:


> I've purchased this one now. A bit extravagant but hey...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-Or ... 1438.l2649
> 
> Audi Quoted £265.00.


Pulled out of this purchase. Seller emailed to say Sorry, sold it to someone else.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You sure?

1500 sales. Not a single negative feedback. Ebay are pretty hot on counterfeit goods especially safety related things like car parts.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

I've bought from that company and all were genuine items shocking that was a copy


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I doubt it was a copy. Didn't Even give it chance to arrive?

Maybe some scaremongering on a forum.


----------



## Punisher (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi, I've been looking for a decent upgrade as well, found this from a company called mtech who are making to order for £65 delivered. They pinged over the CAD drawing showing the change of text to just "TT" for me. Great service so far from them, will update you when installed if interested. Cheers.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

ooooohhh that's a very nice shiny billet knob you got there!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Punisher said:


> Hi, I've been looking for a decent upgrade as well, found this from a company called mtech who are making to order for £65 delivered. They pinged over the CAD drawing showing the change of text to just "TT" for me. Great service so far from them, will update you when installed if interested. Cheers.


I might be interested in one of these. Any links? I can see this website www.mtech-engineering.co.uk however they don't show any Mk2 products?


----------



## Punisher (Nov 30, 2020)

That's the one, if you contact them via their form they will get back to you, not sure why they stopped listing these on their site. Thx


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Punisher said:


> That's the one, if you contact them via their form they will get back to you, not sure why they stopped listing these on their site. Thx


I've pinged them a message via the website. How much of a ball ache is it to replace?


----------



## Punisher (Nov 30, 2020)

It didn't seem too hard, there are some YouTube videos and they let me know what to do as well, we'll see.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *ADB* - you can find a "How To" for the gear shift replacement in the Knowledge Base. There's actually two posts; one for the manual and one for the Stronic shifter knob replacement.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *ADB* - you can find a "How To" for the gear shift replacement in the Knowledge Base. There's actually two posts; one for the manual and one for the Stronic shifter knob replacement.


OK, looks achievable with my limited skills.... Any pictures of one of these fitted?


----------



## Punisher (Nov 30, 2020)

They sent me this info if it helps and have just emailed to say mine is almost finished and he'll ping over photos later.
" Hi Duncan Yes its designed for the mk2 and yes YouTube is an excellent idea. Basically the knob is pushed on and secured with a clip hidden beneath the gaiter, on mine the knob will push on and then be secured with 3 grub screws and the gaiter attaches to the stem of the knob with a cable tie which is hidden once the gaiter is re-fitted.( an Allen key and cable tie are provided in the box ) Please see attached pictures there in a caddy but its the same fitment for most of the VW/AUDI range of cars. If your happy and would like to order I'll send you a PayPal request that you can pay with a PayPal account or a credit/debit card. Regards M-Tech"


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Punisher said:


> They sent me this info if it helps and have just emailed to say mine is almost finished and he'll ping over photos later.
> " Hi Duncan Yes its designed for the mk2 and yes YouTube is an excellent idea. Basically the knob is pushed on and secured with a clip hidden beneath the gaiter, on mine the knob will push on and then be secured with 3 grub screws and the gaiter attaches to the stem of the knob with a cable tie which is hidden once the gaiter is re-fitted.( an Allen key and cable tie are provided in the box ) Please see attached pictures there in a caddy but its the same fitment for most of the VW/AUDI range of cars. If your happy and would like to order I'll send you a PayPal request that you can pay with a PayPal account or a credit/debit card. Regards M-Tech"


OK, great. I'd appreciate some photos during/after the fitting and your opinion on how easy/difficult it is to fit. Also what it feels like compared to the original Audi one.


----------



## Punisher (Nov 30, 2020)

Will do, just received a note from them, completed and shipped.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wouldn't mind changing mine, the gear knob is a bit too round for my liking, used to like the Skunk 2 in my type r days. Anyone know what size thread on the manual?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Flashy said:


> Wouldn't mind changing mine, the gear knob is a bit too round for my liking, used to like the Skunk 2 in my type r days. Anyone know what size thread on the manual?


There's no thread slides on


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ooh, will take a look.


----------



## Punisher (Nov 30, 2020)

Just fitted my new knob from mtech, took about half hour all in with me triple checking what I was doing as I've habit of breaking bits whenever a play around with cars. Nothing broken! Easy to install, looks great & feels solid. Well worth the £65 delivered.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

You'll have a very cold knob on frosty winter mornings.


----------



## DMR5180 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bought this Audi TT M12x1.5 gk019 | Etsy Australia.
Adam, the seller is a top notch guy. based in the UK. Asked if it would fit the MK2 as it was adv for the MK1 and I explained the fitting process (i had put on a crappy aftermarket one prior) . He listened and customised a version based on the specs we discussed. Its held on by a grub screw which is chunky and solid. This is in place of the clamp system on the OEM. To secure the boot you could then cable tie it on the inside or clamp it to the stick itself. Highly recommend for ALMOST an R8 look but for a very reasonable price. Think it looks way better.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Love this! looks great and i bet it feels a million bucks too!


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice to see some options in here!
I've ran a few different revisions on my TTS
I even still have the carbon & Alcantara ones sat spare in the shed if anyone's after one
One after was an euro impulse jobby

My advise would be though, if you know you want to improve it properly, get a shifter tower to begin with!
If you're only after visual the OEM one can be made mint with some fiddling


----------



## DMR5180 (Jul 27, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> Love this! looks great and i bet it feels a million bucks too!


Its feels great indeed. nice and weighty!


----------

